# Removal of 2 cysts



## Lorisvg (Nov 4, 2008)

Can someone help me with this question??

Our Doc did a removal of a sebacous cyst. After removing it, he discovered another, smaller cyst right under the 1st. He removed that also. Would you charge for 2 removals, or because there was only 1 incision and it was a surprise find would you just code the 1?
Nothing fancy or complicated was done.


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 4, 2008)

One incision, One code


----------

